# New 2018 post 2010 enrollment offer?



## jbvp (May 19, 2018)

I heard that there is a new offer on enrolling post 2010 weeks in the points program.  Does anyone have the details?  What extra incentives are they offering to entice you?


----------



## VacationForever (May 19, 2018)

@jbvp Whatever you heard, please post.


----------



## scfpgh (May 19, 2018)

jbvp said:


> I heard that there is a new offer on enrolling post 2010 weeks in the points program.  Does anyone have the details?  What extra incentives are they offering to entice you?



We went to a presentation yesterday. We own two external resale weeks at Barony.  Bronze Ocean Front, purchased pre 2010 (enrolled via an Encore offer).  Gold Ocean Side, purchased post 2010 (not enrolled).

Yesterday's offer: Purchase 3000 new points (x$13.96 = $42880), and post 2010 week will be enrolled. 
This would give us 7300 total annual points, and a MF of $4250/year (at current rates).
(7300 pts = 3000 new points + 1100 points from enrolled Bronze week + 3200 pts from enrolling Gold week)

Sales says that owning over 4000 points will make us Select (7300 would place us in Exec), and able to book thirteen months outs.
Also says we would become permenant Platinum Elite (Marriott Lifetime Platinum Elite), as long as our DP membership increases before Aug 1 deadline.

Here is other info, that I'm not 100% following, as we were not planning to buy:
Financing through Marriott- two options:
$35,580 (abt $11.86/pt) plus choice of 200,000 MRP or 3000 one time DP.  Then another 3000 one time DP if we hold there note for 18 months.
$33,480 (abt $11.16/pt), with 3000 one time DP if we hold their note for 18 months.

ETA: Interest rate and terms - 10.99 for 10 years and 12.99 for 15 years

In the process of contacting them about purchasing a lesser number of points, but still being able to enroll our Gold week.  Will let you know what they say.

ETA: minimum DP purchases to enroll post 2010 weeks
3000 for 1 weeks
4000 for 2 weeks
5000 for 3 weeks

Anyone have thoughts/recommendations about this offer?


----------



## Fasttr (May 19, 2018)

Seems very consistent with their last promotion.  
3000 point purchase required to enroll 1 previously unenrollable week.  
15% price discount with incentives....and additional incentive for financing.
20% price discount with no incentives....but with incentive for financing.  

They likely have a higher point requirement to enroll more than 1 week....as they have in the past.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 19, 2018)

scfpgh said:


> We went to a presentation yesterday. We own two external resale weeks at Barony.  Bronze Ocean Front, purchased pre 2010 (enrolled via an Encore offer).  Gold Ocean Side, purchased post 2010 (not enrolled).
> 
> Yesterday's offer: Purchase 3000 new points (x$13.96 = $42880), and post 2010 week will be enrolled.
> This would give us 7300 total annual points, and a MF of $4250/year (at current rates).
> ...




You are already in the Destinations Club, so you can rent points as needed at only a slight premium to MF's.  So the question is what else will you get (other than the points) and is that worth $35,000 to you.

Executive Level is nice (we are there from enrolled weeks), but unless you know what specific benefits you would use, imho, $35K is a lot to pay for the privilege of making short reservations 13 months out.

Great first post by the way.  Welcome to TUG.


----------



## jbvp (May 19, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> @jbvp Whatever you heard, please post.


All I heard was a friend got a VM that a new program was just announced, but no details.  Guess I will find out on Monday.


----------



## VacationForever (May 19, 2018)

scfpgh said:


> We went to a presentation yesterday. We own two external resale weeks at Barony.  Bronze Ocean Front, purchased pre 2010 (enrolled via an Encore offer).  Gold Ocean Side, purchased post 2010 (not enrolled).
> 
> Yesterday's offer: Purchase 3000 new points (x$13.96 = $42880), and post 2010 week will be enrolled.
> This would give us 7300 total annual points, and a MF of $4250/year (at current rates).
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scfpgh (May 19, 2018)

I have edited post #3 to add the following information, and to give a little more info on our particular situtation:

Interest rate and terms - 10.99% for 10 years or 12.99% for 15 years

Minimum DP purchase required to enroll post 2010 external weeks:
3000 for 1 week
4000 for 2 weeks
5000 for 3 weeks

We currently own two weeks at Barony Beach, both purchased through eBay.
Bronze Ocean Front Week: 
2008 purchased for abt $350, plus closing cost.  Enrolled in DP, can trade for 1100 DPs annually.
We never wanted to pay to enroll this as the DP value is low.  But then were offered the ability to enroll as part of an Encore package that was reasonable for us. Will be using the DPs for the first time in Dec 2018 to stay 10 nights Ocean Side vs our deeded 7 nights OF.

Gold Ocean Side Week: 
2011 purchased  for $3500, plus closing costs.  Not enrolled in DP
Have not been able to enroll this post 2010 week. (There may have been an offer at some point to enroll if we bought an equivalent 3400 additional points.)

If we were to purchase the 3,000 new DPs at $35,580, MVC will enroll our Gold week (trade value 3200 DPs).
Plus, we (or one of us?) would become Marriott Rewards Lifetime Platinum Elite, as long as we purchase prior to the August 1 date.

Our total purchase outlay for the two weeks plus the new DPs would be about $40,000.  That comes to a total DPs points cost of abt $5.50 each.  That SOUNDS good, but I'm not sure it's a logical way to look at it.  
We like coming down in May, so we don't NEED to trade for DPs.  @vactiontime1 makes a very good point (!) about being able to rent DPs as needed vs paying another $36,000ish, plus annual MFs.  I don't think we even knew about that option!

Can anyone give us a solid reason to BUY the points?

Very glad I found TUG!


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 19, 2018)

You are already using the Destination Club to your advantage:  you elected points for your enrolled week and used them to augment your less flexible non-enrolled week.  Well done.

You write that you "don't NEED to trade for DPs".  That makes it easy; keep your $35,000 and rent points or weeks to supplement what you have.

Also, financing a timeshare purchase and paying interest is almost never a sound decision.


----------



## scfpgh (May 19, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> You are already using the Destination Club to your advantage:  you elected points for your enrolled week and used them to augment your less flexible non-enrolled week.  Well done.
> 
> You write that you "don't NEED to trade for DPs".  That makes it easy; keep your $35,000 and rent points or weeks to supplement what you have.
> 
> Also, financing a timeshare purchase and paying interest is almost never a sound decision.


Thank you.


----------



## TravelTime (May 19, 2018)

I got a call from Marriott to enroll my post-2010 EOY Ko Olina OV week but I need to buy 3000 points. That would cost about $41,800 (assuming $13.96 pp). Too expensive in my opinion given an EOY week is worth a little over 2000 points per year. However from what I understand, we can only elect points in its usage year. It is better to use or rent my EOY Ko Olina week than pay that much to enroll it. So I told Marritt no. This offer would probably be better for annual weeks that have high point value.


----------



## taterhed (May 20, 2018)

pfffft:  For $41,800, you could easily buy at least 3, no 4 resale weeks at MKO. Full annual.  Boy that would be some MF's


----------



## 10spro (May 21, 2018)

You don’t need to buy anything to enroll pre-2010 weeks in the DP program. Call Marriott, don’t do it online, you have to watch a video, then sign the agreement. You get a new II account, you can deposit your week or not, and rent points with no MF.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 22, 2018)

10spro said:


> You don’t need to buy anything to enroll pre-2010 weeks in the DP program. Call Marriott, don’t do it online, you have to watch a video, then sign the agreement. You get a new II account, you can deposit your week or not, and rent points with no MF.



This thread is about post-2010, not pre-2010.


----------



## l0410z (May 22, 2018)

Obviously the first objective is to increase revenue by selling points but wondering if a second objective thus time is to get miore Marriott weeks into the system for when the companies combine.  If this is the case, if this is not as successful as required as the companies merge, might a post 2010 deal be in the works that reverses the focus.  Maybe a higher fee pre 2010 offering.  If you can't raise the bridge to meet your objectives yo can lower the water.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2018)

l0410z said:


> *Obviously the first objective is to increase revenue by selling points* but wondering if a second objective thus time is to get miore Marriott weeks into the system for when the companies combine.  If this is the case, if this is not as successful as required as the companies merge, might a post 2010 deal be in the works that reverses the focus.  Maybe a higher fee pre 2010 offering.  If you can't raise the bridge to meet your objectives yo can lower the water.


That is really the only objective. They have been running this promotion for several years each summer. Long before they even thought about acquiring ILG/Vistana


----------



## GregT (May 22, 2018)

l0410z said:


> Obviously the first objective is to increase revenue by selling points but wondering if a second objective thus time is to get miore Marriott weeks into the system for when the companies combine.  If this is the case, if this is not as successful as required as the companies merge, might a post 2010 deal be in the works that reverses the focus.  Maybe a higher fee pre 2010 offering.  If you can't raise the bridge to meet your objectives yo can lower the water.



I do think that the merger may create a reason for Marriott to want post 2010 resale’s enrolled, if Starwood owners are allowed to enroll their weeks into DC.   There will be increased demand for Marriott properties that may not be balanced by opposite demand for Starwood properties, and getting owners of the post 2010 weeks to enroll is another logical source of capacity.

This is another reason why I think we will one day see an amnesty enrollment opportunity for post 2010 weeks (for a fee).

Best,

Greg


----------



## taterhed (May 22, 2018)

Certainly there is the obvious question:

If the high-end Westins are allowed/encouraged to enroll in DC, what logic would there be in denying high-end Marriott owners to enroll?
Clearly the goal is to enroll as many high-end properties in the 'flex/DC' as possible to promote sales of same.

Without legacy weeks (Mandatory) to feed the DC/Flex, the points programs will have difficulty 'growing' without new property acquisitions.
Of course, as others have pointed out.....Just because MVC indicated that they're not into building-out new resorts, it doesn't mean they can't convert more pulse/existing resorts.......

I'm hoping for Amnesty myself!!!

Like guessing what's in the Christmas stocking:  coal or goodies


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 22, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Certainly there is the obvious question:
> 
> If the high-end Westins are allowed/encouraged to enroll in DC, what logic would there be in denying high-end Marriott owners to enroll?
> Clearly the goal is to enroll as many high-end properties in the 'flex/DC' as possible to promote sales of same.
> ...




No logic, except make money! I.e., charge as much as possible in phase 1, see how many pay it. Charge a reduced amount in phase 2, see how many pay it. Charge close to 0 if not 0 in phase 3, get the rest. We are likely in phase 1 at this point.


----------



## StevenTing (May 22, 2018)

GregT said:


> I do think that the merger may create a reason for Marriott to want post 2010 resale’s enrolled, if Starwood owners are allowed to enroll their weeks into DC.   There will be increased demand for Marriott properties that may not be balanced by opposite demand for Starwood properties, and getting owners of the post 2010 weeks to enroll is another logical source of capacity.
> 
> *This is another reason why I think we will one day see an amnesty enrollment opportunity for post 2010 weeks (for a fee).*
> 
> ...



I would love to enroll my Maui weeks but I'm not sure that I'm willing to pay a fee to do it.  My weeks would be in high demand and I know that for the next 3 years I'll be staying at the property.  But if I have to pay a large amount to enroll, I'll pass.  If it's something in the $1000 range, I'd be more likely to bite.


----------



## bazzap (May 22, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I would love to enroll my Maui weeks but I'm not sure that I'm willing to pay a fee to do it.  My weeks would be in high demand and I know that for the next 3 years I'll be staying at the property.  But if I have to pay a large amount to enroll, I'll pass.  If it's something in the $1000 range, I'd be more likely to bite.


I feel exactly the same.
I would love to enrol my remaining 3x Club Son Antem weeks, even though I plan to stay at the property for the forseeable future.
If it is something in the $1,000 range, I would bite too.


----------



## taffy19 (May 22, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> No logic, except make money! I.e., charge as much as possible in phase 1, see how many pay it. Charge a reduced amount in phase 2, see how many pay it. Charge close to 0 if not 0 in phase 3, get the rest. We are likely in phase 1 at this point.


I believe that you are right and they all will try this approach first and then offer it for free so everyone will be in it from then on unless you opt out.

If you still do not want to join the trust, then you will own the week that is on your deed and may be hard to sell or even give away because it is outside the program unless it is a vacation or holiday week and you can rent it out, maybe?

What will happen once the trust programs get the majority votes at the older timeshare resorts before the trusts were introduced?

Will they change the CC&Rs for the reservation system to line them up together effortles to the newest Trust Program rules (Loyalty Program Tiers) that may be next?  The Super Super Trust!

Could they even stop us from renting weeks out or renting points out to other members that Marriott allows us to do today?  They most likely can with a new rule of CC&Rs as that has been done already with another brand about using the condo for commercial use (new Hyatt Portfolio Points Program).

They sold us flexibility but at what price?  To make it easier for them to sell the dog weeks and to give them more control over the inventory to rent Friday and Saturday nights out by upping the point requirements for these nights so owners try not to use them.

I really wonder how this is going to work with the fixed week/units at some of the Marriott, Westin (Nanea in Maui) and most Hyatt resorts if these trust programs get the majority vote and they decide to change the CC&Rs even more in their favor so now you have to have their credit cards too and use their hotels to reach the higher tiers or keep buying more points or lose the benefits that you had and paid for.  We are the product.

All we want is our fixed week/unit to use but it looks like they will destroy the resale value even more because it will be outside the current program.

I agree with these posts by RSE because there is a conflict of interest at the moment and that has to be corrected one way or the other but not everyone will be happy.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...nts-charts-a-fraud.273179/page-5#post-2141941

and

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...nts-charts-a-fraud.273179/page-5#post-2142177


----------



## taterhed (May 22, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> I believe that you are right and they all will try this approach first and then offer it for free so everyone will be in it from then on unless you opt out.
> 
> If you still do not want to join the trust, then you will own the week that is on your deed and may be hard to sell or even give away because it is outside the program unless it is a vacation or holiday week and you can rent it out, maybe?
> 
> ...




Honestly?

Not in our lifetimes.......

If the programs change, it will be a slow creeping change.  Too much opportunity for class action suit otherwise.

IMHO, I hope I'm right though....


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 22, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Not in our lifetimes.......
> 
> ...



I agree. Assuming past history is any indication of future decisions at least. Even with the points rollout, which was a fairly big change at how timeshares could work, what really changed for weeks owners over the last 8 years? Very little really. Availability is the only thing that I have seen change of any importance, and that has been gradual and s l o w. Weeks still work fine, at least for me, a 20 year owner.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I would love to enroll my Maui weeks but I'm not sure that I'm willing to pay a fee to do it.  My weeks would be in high demand and I know that for the next 3 years I'll be staying at the property.  But if I have to pay a large amount to enroll, I'll pass.  If it's something in the $1000 range, I'd be more likely to bite.





bazzap said:


> I feel exactly the same.
> I would love to enrol my remaining 3x Club Son Antem weeks, even though I plan to stay at the property for the forseeable future.
> If it is something in the $1,000 range, I would bite too.



$1000? Woudl you be willing to enroll at the current full going rate of $2395?


----------



## bazzap (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> $1000? Woudl you be willing to enroll at the current full going rate of $2395?


I am already enrolled with my other 7 weeks at the original $695 rate.
I would probably be willing to pay this amount additionally though, just to enrol all my remaining post cut off date Resale weeks.


----------



## jbvp (May 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> @jbvp Whatever you heard, please post.


Just found out more details.  Basically the same basic structure as the last couple of programs.  Buy 3,000 points to convert 1 week, 4,000 points for 2 weeks, and 5,500 points for 3- 7 weeks.  20% savings on the cost for 5,500 points.  Regular closing costs.  Purchase incentive for 5,500 points - 6,875 VCPts or 500,000 MRPts and a Platinum II deposit bonus week.  If financed for 10 years, max 20% down, you would get another 5,500 VCPts bonus after the 18th monthly payment, and you can pay off the balance with no pre-payment fee.  Also, if you use the Marriott Personal Visa to make your payments, you get 6 points/$.  If you don't have that card, sign up bonus of 100,000 MRPts if you charge at least $5,000 in the first 90 days.  The Marriott Visa Business card is only 5 MRPts per $1, and 75,000 sign up bonus points.  

We have enjoyed having the flexibility of weeks and points and being able to book for short stays.  Before, we would have to use a week when we could only stay for 3 to 5 days.  We use our portfolio for business travel as well, so booking mid week is usually a good deal as they are the lowest point value, and it sure beats a hotel room.  Being able to trade for VCPts or MRPts makes it worth it for us, and we are looking forward to all the new properties that will be brought into the system when II is fully merged in.  That was another factor for us in looking at the current points conversion offer.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

jbvp said:


> Also, if you use the Marriott Personal Visa to make your payments, you get 6 points/$.


The Chase Marriott Visa only gets 5 points per $. The SPG Amex would get 2 per dollar times 3 which would be 6. Do we know if you get the multiplier on the SPG card for Marriott loan payments?


----------



## Fasttr (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The Chase Marriott Visa only gets 5 points per $. The SPG Amex would get 2 per dollar times 3 which would be 6. Do we know if you get the multiplier on the SPG card for Marriott loan payments?


New Marriott card gets 6 per $


----------



## taffy19 (May 23, 2018)

jbvp said:


> Just found out more details.  Basically the same basic structure as the last couple of programs.  Buy 3,000 points to convert 1 week, 4,000 points for 2 weeks, and 5,500 points for 3- 7 weeks.  20% savings on the cost for 5,500 points.  Regular closing costs.  Purchase incentive for 5,500 points - *6,875 VCPts* or 500,000 MRPts and a Platinum II deposit bonus week.  If financed for 10 years, max 20% down, you would get another 5,500 VCPts bonus after the 18th monthly payment, and you can pay off the balance with no pre-payment fee.  Also, if you use the Marriott Personal Visa to make your payments, you get 6 points/$.  If you don't have that card, sign up bonus of 100,000 MRPts if you charge at least $5,000 in the first 90 days.  The Marriott Visa Business card is only 5 MRPts per $1, and 75,000 sign up bonus points.
> 
> We have enjoyed having the flexibility of weeks and points and being able to book for short stays.  Before, we would have to use a week when we could only stay for 3 to 5 days.  We use our portfolio for business travel as well, so booking mid week is usually a good deal as they are the lowest point value, and it sure beats a hotel room.  Being able to trade for *VCPts* or MRPts makes it worth it for us, and we are looking forward to all the new properties that will be brought into the system when II is fully merged in.  That was another factor for us in looking at the current points conversion offer.


What are VCPts?  Does that stand for Vistana Points?


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> What are VCPts?  Does that stand for Vistana Points?


Marriott Vacation Club Points (timeshare).


----------



## taffy19 (May 23, 2018)

Thank you so the same as destination points?  

We took a tour last year in May and they offered us a “Destinations (trademarked) Points Package) so it seems to be different now.  “V” for Vacation or “V” for Vistana, another overlay on top of the Destination Club?  I really wonder about it all.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> Thank you so the same as destination points?
> 
> We took a tour last year in May and they offered us a “Destinations (trademarked) Points Package) so it seems to be different now.  “V” for Vacation or “V” for Vistana, another overlay on top of the Destination Club?  I really wonder about it all.


No, @jbvp used unofficial terminology.


----------



## Fasttr (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> No, @jbvp used unofficial terminology.


Technically, jbvp's terminology is likely correct.  I believe MVC refers to them as Vacation Club Points (thus the VCP reference)...it is us who uses unofficial terminology and calls them DP's or DCP's or DC Points, etc.


----------



## StevenTing (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> $1000? Woudl you be willing to enroll at the current full going rate of $2395?



If it was just the $2395 for my 2 remaining weeks, I'd do it.  It would provide me with some flexibility.


----------



## taffy19 (May 23, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Technically, jbvp's terminology is likely correct.  I believe MVC refers to them as Vacation Club Points (thus the VCP reference)...it is us who uses unofficial terminology and calls them DP's or DCP's or DC Points, etc.


Thank you and dioxide too.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Technically, jbvp's terminology is likely correct.  I believe MVC refers to them as Vacation Club Points (thus the VCP reference)...it is us who uses unofficial terminology and calls them DP's or DCP's or DC Points, etc.


Alas you are right. Though Marriott really should come around to how we all say things.


----------



## frank808 (May 23, 2018)

bazzap said:


> I am already enrolled with my other 7 weeks at the original $695 rate.
> I would probably be willing to pay this amount additionally though, just to enrol all my remaining post cut off date Resale weeks.


I would pay $695 to enroll my weeks also!  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

frank808 said:


> I would pay $695 to enroll my weeks also!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Only $695? You would save five times that, if not more, alone in exchange fees in the first year?


----------



## frank808 (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Only $695? You would save five times that, if not more, alone in exchange fees in the first year?


Haha true as I could easily save 8x that amount in one year on trade fees alone.  Add in the no lock off fee and it would be awesome.  Personally I would be willing to buy 5000 dp to enroll all my weeks.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepie (May 23, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Haha true as I could easily save 8x that amount in one year on trade fees alone.  Add in the no lock off fee and it would be awesome.  Personally I would be willing to buy 5000 dp to enroll all my weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, frank808, you can probably do this for 7 of your weeks for 5500 dp. Cheers.


----------



## frank808 (May 23, 2018)

jeepie said:


> Well, frank808, you can probably do this for 7 of your weeks for 5500 dp. Cheers.


Definitely not worth it to me.  5500 dp points would cover 14 exchange and 7 lock off fees per year.  This would take me 27 years to recoup.  I would need to buy way to many dp points to enroll all my post 2010 weeks.  So just keep paying those pesky exchange and lock off fees.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

